# Tennis ball size Lump/mass on tip of elbow



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You definitely need to get him seen. Getting a needle aspiration to determine what it is is NOT expensive.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I would have it looked at. The location concerns me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With the older dog they probably told you it was a lipoma or fatty tumor. If the vet is suspicious they will aspirate to check, but most cases if the dog is up in age and the tumor feels "loose", they don't worry about it unless the tumor grows very fast or changes. 

I would definitely have your young dog's elbow checked. They may develop callouses on their elbows from lying on tyle, but those aren't tennis ball size...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

The lump your other dog had was probably a lipoma (a fatty tumor)...the elbow is not a typical location for a lipoma...

I have a feeling that even if you went to a lowcost health clinic...they would probably want to test the contents of the lump to find out what it was. 

Cattle can develop hygromas on their 'knees' that are large and fluid filled. Usually from hard bedding. Dont know if dogs do...but suspect that they could.

You could search google images for hygroma and take a peek.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please take him to the vet to have that checked. The elbow is not a location that a fatty limpoma would normally occur.


----------



## flatfordl (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys. I looked up hygloma on the internet and it looks to me that is what the lump is. I am going to put a blanket or bed in his kennel to give him something soft to lay on. And ma ke him a vet appointment to be sure.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Any updates? Hopefully you managed to wrangle a vet appointment! Good luck, I hope it is nothing!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I agree--see the vet. Our honey had a lump removed from, here cust just about hwere her ribs meet--it was fat. She had one on the frotn of neck checed--it was fat. She got a "nothing looking place" on her leg, vet didn't think it was anything, but removed it. He came out after removing it and said "it is all ugly underneath." sent the little "bubble" in, came back grade 2 mast cell tumor, no clen edges and he had to go in and remove a much larger section. It was clean this time. This was 2 1/2 yers ago.

She has a lump down on her lower stomach that we are monitering. He has actually drwon from it 3 times--the lat time in two different places (it is about marble size) and it was fat. But i just cant' take a chance.


----------

